# to be philisphicle why do we like fusuits in the furst place ???



## wettfox (Nov 21, 2008)

ive wondered why man hase gatherd his herds of sheep and decided to build new skin for his peeple share me youre thoughts on thopic


----------



## Jax (Nov 21, 2008)

Deep thought...hmm...some to hide who they are, others to show who they are, maybe for the freedom...adding a layer of skin thicker then their own? I do not know these things any more.


----------



## FurryWurry (Nov 21, 2008)

Fursuits help us be someone other than who we usually are.

Clothes protect us from the weather (and make a fashion statement).


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 21, 2008)

for shits and giggles


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 21, 2008)

its fun.

i like to show off my talents.

i am normally shy in a crowd BUT in a fursuit no one knows who i am or can see my face and know what i am thinking or how i am feeling (i could be downright bored to death but the fursuit looks spunky and happy) 

so i feel much more outgoing in a fursuit.


----------



## Azure (Nov 22, 2008)

wettfox said:


> ive wondered why man hase gatherd his herds of sheep and decided to build new skin for his peeple share me youre thoughts on thopic


I'll share with you my thoughts on your spelling instead.  It's terrible.  As for fursuits, people like to be something different sometimes.  I'd love to just clown around in one and make people laugh and be happy, not to obscure myself from myself, which is what I gather some people do.  But that's their choice.


----------



## wettfox (Nov 23, 2008)

and about my spelling im dislexic...
and thx for youre responce ^^
the hiding and the showing off youre talents is a pretty good explenation for it yeah  
+ we can all have a good lauhg when where in our suits huh  
but indeed its also about showing who you realy are 
and thats importend to me


----------



## KatKry (Nov 23, 2008)

Your dislexic? I bet LemurBoi feels pretty bad right now. 

Oh yeah. My opinion on the whole fursuit thing. I like dressing up because I'm a HUGE animal fan. Loved 'em since I was a wee cub  And I just get a thrill from dressing up as my fav animal.


----------



## Azure (Nov 23, 2008)

KatKry said:


> Your dislexic? I bet LemurBoi feels pretty bad right now.


WRONG. I feel bad about nothing. Spell check is your friend.


----------



## wettfox (Nov 24, 2008)

gees we do have spell check here (slaps his forehead)


----------



## wettfox (Nov 24, 2008)

could there be a child event thing linked to US furrsuiting ?


----------



## Defiant (Nov 24, 2008)

As for spellcheck , it makes me look less drunk on the saturn forums I am on. Now onto the suits.
   It is a great way to be something else. I got one that is my alter ego. It's fun to be goony and fuzzy while making other laugh. I am quite the comic myself. We like the suits because we like animals , and some dislike other people. It's a way to associate and disassociate at the same time.
   That philosophical enough for ya?


----------



## wettfox (Nov 25, 2008)

i thoucht i would find some deep underlieng reason for why we do what do 
but if goofing around and social comunication is evrything then this thread isnt much of use huh?

(talking about fursuiting here not the rest. (and i dont have spell check here ))
 unless im afending peeple here srrz


----------



## Aden (Nov 25, 2008)

Fursuits are fun to hug as long as the fursuiter showers.


----------



## wettfox (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah thats true "


----------



## Defiant (Nov 25, 2008)

I shower once a day , unless I sweat that badly. I also clean my suit WAY better than most do. I know plenty of suiters and they DON'T clean them well enough.
   I don't just febreeze it. I clean it with soap and water after each con. I don't just disinfect , I remove all of the bodily oils and dead skin cells.
   If you see me , hug me all you want. I LOVE the attention!
  Wettfox , Firefox has spellcheck built into it. It can be turned on and off. DOn't tell me you use nutscrape or internet exploder? Firefox is our friend. Embrace it.
  Now why do we have fursuits? I think it's been said in a philosophical way. It's how us as humans can best portrait our animal side. Not just to act , but to actually look like what some of us want to be.
   Hope this helps.


----------



## wettfox (Nov 26, 2008)

heey thx and its treu thats why i love them so much to to look like and act like them in youre own goofy whay 
alway,s brings some fun 
+ the sheare waring and creating them is a plesure beond anything els 
the idea of making something that welkoms you into a world of ecseptence and plesure and fun just makes me blush and incredibly happy


----------



## Defiant (Nov 26, 2008)

It's a lot of fun. I enjoy it whenever I can. WHats not to like about it?


----------



## wettfox (Nov 27, 2008)

heat, price, peeple that do not understand what youre doing, anti furrs, should i go on ?


----------



## wettfox (Nov 27, 2008)

but there the most fun thing ive ever encounterd though


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Well , on the anto furs , be furry when around other furs. There is a time and place. Needless to say.


----------



## wettfox (Nov 27, 2008)

uhu wouldnt wanna be with ani furrs  but you never know who they micht be ...
they micht be youre best of friends or even youre family that sucks the most
and a question  can i add you to my contact list ?  i love racoons ^^ so cute


----------



## Defiant (Nov 27, 2008)

Certainly, I joined here to be friendly , meet others and maybe make a friend or 2.
  Fursuit = fun and soft. WHat more can I say. SOmetimes cute?


----------



## daniswuffyboy (Nov 28, 2008)

(sorry to drag this off topic)
My brother is an anti fur and he would lock me out of the house for just wearing my tail  outside the house >.>

Personally i wear a fursuit to express my self, and do crazy spontaneous things heh ^^


----------



## wettfox (Nov 28, 2008)

wow that sucks enormous ass 
and tails are awsome 
you go tails


----------



## wettfox (Nov 28, 2008)

can i swear like that ?


----------



## Aden (Nov 28, 2008)

wettfox said:


> can i swear like that ?



Nope. B&


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 28, 2008)

Try this.

Turn off all the lights, and make it as dark as possible. Then look at yourself as if you were a fur yourself. With a little imagination, it becomes an incredible experience.

I think a fursuit is the closest we come to being our fursonas ourselves. It's imagination come alive. Next to installing animatronics so that it actually formed the words and expressions we have, a plain fursuit is very realistic. And we like that.

Plus, it's an identify issue. Same reason why a person in uniform feels more confident.


----------



## Uro (Nov 29, 2008)

Speaking for myself here..
But it's just something fun to do. And it gives me an excuse to do ridiculous things and have people not think twice about it.

Plus I'm probably the most unfriendly suiter ever. I don't pantomine gestures and act all cutesy (unless the person is attractive). And I don't like people touching/hugging me randomly (unless the above again). 

I don't however mind stopping for pictures and stuff like that. And also drunk fursuiting is pretty fun.


----------



## Defiant (Nov 29, 2008)

AT 1st I didn't care for being touched at all. I have since learned that if I don't want to be touched in suit , don't wear it. People are going to touch you.
   I don't act or really have any character. BUt I'm getting better


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 29, 2008)

i really want a fursuit and i dont mind getting hugs ect. but on the acting side ehh at furcons im just going to be myself, the only time i think ill act is when i start cosplaying at gameing/comic cons in my dream costume made by these people. http://www.lionofthesun.com/


----------



## wettfox (Nov 29, 2008)

well if youre like me you dont need the lichts off to feel the fur growing on ya  
gotta love that fantasy


----------



## Defiant (Nov 30, 2008)

Lion in the sun does some AMAZING stuff.


----------



## wettfox (Dec 1, 2008)

who is lion in the sun :S:S


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Dec 1, 2008)

link in my previous post


----------



## wettfox (Dec 1, 2008)

wow lion on the sun is pretty good


----------



## Defiant (Dec 1, 2008)

Lion in the sun is one the the premier makers of realistic suits. From whatI have been told and what I have seen.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Dec 1, 2008)

yea thats why i want to get a head done by them (with all the gadets of course)


----------



## wettfox (Dec 2, 2008)

long live technolegy


----------

